# Ruger M77 25-06.



## strutlife (Nov 26, 2013)

Purchased a Ruger M77 25-06 several months ago. Really don't know exactly what I have. Wanna change to a composite stock. Currently has a walnut stock and I have damaged it hunting. A very accurate rifle and the action is super smooth.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Nov 26, 2013)

Which version of the M77 is it? Hawkeye? MK II? Or one of the older ones?


----------



## deadend (Nov 26, 2013)

Any standard LA stock should fit.


----------



## Duff (Nov 26, 2013)

I have m77 with the thin composite factory stock. Great shooting rifles. Had mine for 10 yrs or so and just decided to hunt with it this season and love it! The 25-06 will flat lay the smack to a deer!


----------



## strutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

It will lay the smack down on one for sure. Don't know if its hawkeye, mk2. That's what I'm trying to find out. Guess i could take back where I purchased it and they should be able to tell me. I can say I haven't thought about using 270 or 308 after I saw what it does to a deer.


----------



## deadend (Nov 27, 2013)

If it's not a tang safety model then it's a MKII or Hawkeye which are identical.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 27, 2013)

If its mk2 ive got a skeleton stock if interested.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 27, 2013)

Duff said:


> I have m77 with the thin composite factory stock. Great shooting rifles. Had mine for 10 yrs or so and just decided to hunt with it this season and love it! The 25-06 will flat lay the smack to a deer!



I have the same rifle.  But mine is chambered in. 243.  Love mine.  Bought it new in 96.

Also have a M77 Roundtop in 30/06.  It was my great uncles.  It was passed down to me in 92.


----------



## strutlife (Nov 30, 2013)

It has the tang safety. Was told its an m77, tang safety, and was supposedly manufactured in 79. Its a very clean rifle with the exception that I recently scratched the walnut stock.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 21, 2014)

no...


----------

